# ومن أسر نفاقا فلا يبعد الله غيره



## Huda

السلام عليكم 
جاء في كتاب بحار الأنوار للمجلسي هذا النص. أرجو مساعدتي في توضيح المقصود الجمل التي تحتها خط وجزاكم الله خيرا


وعملية الاجتياح الدموي الرهيب التي تحلم بها الشيعة الاثنا عشرية على يد مهديهم تكاد تتناول كل الفئات والأجناس البشرية باستثناء طائفتهم، ولم يستثن من ذلك إلا من تاب، أي دخل بمذهبهم فقال: «من تاب تاب الله عليه، ومن أسر نفاقًا فلا يبعد الله غيره، ومن أظهر شيئًا أحرق الله دمه. ثم قال: يذبحهم والذي نفسي بيده كما يذبح القصاب شاته - وأومأ بيده إلى حلقه -»*([1])*.




([1]) بحار الأنوار: (52/357)، الغيبة للنعماني: (ص:190-191).


----------



## I.K.S.

_وعليكم السلام_ ورحمة الله وبركاته
ومن أسر نفاقًا فلا يبعد الله غيره :أي من كتم وأسر تسننه بعد أن "تاب" أي تشيع, فيبعده الله
ومن أظهر شيئًا أحرق الله دمه :هنا أيضا المقصود إظهار شيء من السنة من فعل أو قول يخالف الإعتقاد بالولاية, فعليه ما عليه من الوعيد


----------



## Huda

إتحادية قبائل الشاوية said:


> _وعليكم السلام_ ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ومن أسر نفاقًا فلا يبعد الله غيره :أي من كتم وأسر تسننه بعد أن "تاب" أي تشيع, فيبعده الله
> ومن أظهر شيئًا أحرق الله دمه :هنا أيضا المقصود إظهار شيء من السنة من فعل أو قول يخالف الإعتقاد بالولاية, فعليه ما عليه من الوعيد


جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا ما معنى يبعده الله؟ وهل تقصد بتسننه الدخول في المذهب السنى؟


----------



## I.K.S.

و أنت جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا كذلك
من ظاهر القول ,الإبعاد بمعنى الشقاء و الضلال والحرمان من رحمته وعنايته سبحانه 
بالنسبة للسؤال التاني : نعم ,بقاءه على المذهب السنى سرا


----------

